# Take the T-shirtforums.com survey to Win $1000 Amazon Gift Card



## T-Shirtforums Promo (Jun 20, 2018)

​
*Attention T-ShirtForum Fanatics!*

Wouldn’t you love an extra $1000 in your pocket? We are running a Contest that you will want to be a part of!

Entering the contest is absolutely free. All you have to do is click *here* and fill out a survey. That’s it! The contest is open from January 15th, 2019 through February 28th, 2019.

The Grand Prize: $1000 Amazon Gift Card

Click *here* for complete rules and regulations.

Good luck everyone!

Update: Congratulations Sonic08. Winner of the T-shirtforum Survey
Congratulate him here​


----------



## whatis (Dec 23, 2021)

interestin


----------



## atoby224 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow, I didn't even know that there are Amazon gift cards for as much as $ 1,000, I wonder if this survey is still valid?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

atoby224 said:


> I wonder if this survey is still valid?


Did you not see that a winner was announced?


----------

